# Thinking of moving to Germany



## bboprocksteady (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my girlfriend are currently living in Manchester in UK. We're thinking of moving to Germany in the summer for a change of scenery. I work as an English teacher and my girlfriend works in Marketing. I'm British and she is Hungarian, neither of us speak much German. Could anybody give me some advice on the job situation in Germany? If possible, could you also give me the names of any international recruitment agencies?

Thanks!

David


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi David, There are not a lot of recruitment agencies like in the UK, but check a similar thread from a short while ago. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...y/142085-machinist-seeking-agencies-work.html
I wouldmof though that as an English teacher you would be better contacting the international and language schools direct.


----------



## bboprocksteady (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi James3214, thanks for your reply. 

Its more for my girlfriend I'm thinking of. Do you need to be able to speak German for every job? Or is there some international jobs that you can get by with just English?
Also, could you tell me - do people take a long break in the summer? In Spain, everyone goes on holiday for a month so there's no work.
Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

bboprocksteady said:


> Hi James3214, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Its more for my girlfriend I'm thinking of. Do you need to be able to speak German for every job? Or is there some international jobs that you can get by with just English?
> Also, could you tell me - do people take a long break in the summer? In Spain, everyone goes on holiday for a month so there's no work.
> Thanks


Jobs without German are usually either completely unskilled or extremely skilled, so the employer will put up with the lack of German in favour of other awesome abilities.

Most people get 25 days (five weeks) holidays per year. A lot of people want to go on holiday in July/August because of the weather, but companies do not close, so people with school age children will get preference, as will people who have been with the company for a longer period (and did not take holidays during summer last year, etc., etc.). Same goes for Christmas.

So, yeah, no siesta and no automatic break during summer 

I've noticed a few administration jobs in Berlin that do not seem to require German but rather English. Half of those were 'paid internships', though, so the salary was extremely low.


----------

